# The first Phrag. wallisii x kovachii



## Drorchid (Jul 7, 2008)

The first wallisii x kovachii has bloomed! This picture was sent to us by Manolo Arias from Peruflora who got the first one to bloom. I was afraid it was going to be big and floppy with bad shape, but It actually turned out better than I thought. I don't know what the exact dimensions are, but it is basically is a giant Phrag schroderae







Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay Pk hybrids!


----------



## John M (Jul 7, 2008)

That's pretty nice. The colour is wonderful. I'd like to see that crossed back onto kovachii to (hopefully), widen the petals, flatten the dorsal and enlarge the pouch.


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2008)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 7, 2008)

I too was worried about how this one was going to look. I hope mine looks as nice...I wish mine would grow faster too


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2008)

Ron-NY said:


> I too was worried about how this one was going to look. I hope mine looks as nice...I wish mine would grow faster too


Me, too. At least it is still alive.

When I saw the photo, I also thought it looked like Schroderae. It would be interesting to know how big the flower is -- and how big the plant.


----------



## gonewild (Jul 8, 2008)

Drorchid said:


> The first wallisii x kovachii has bloomed! This picture was sent to us by Manolo Arias from Peruflora who got the first one to bloom. I was afraid it was going to be big and floppy with bad shape, but It actually turned out better than I thought. I don't know what the exact dimensions are, but it is basically is a giant Phrag schroderae
> Robert



Do you know the approximate size? I don't see any influence from kovachii unless it is size?


----------



## Hien (Jul 8, 2008)

gonewild said:


> Do you know the approximate size? I don't see any influence from kovachii unless it is size?


 The mother plant is wallisii. I wonder the reverse cross would look different.


----------



## toddybear (Jul 8, 2008)

Impressive! Yet another giant I need like a hole in the head! They actually offer that one at Clouds in canada...I'm soooo weak!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 8, 2008)

Neat!!!!


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 8, 2008)

looks nice,but you would not know that kovachii was a parent. I would hope it would be a different colour.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2008)

Actually, IMO the color takes a cast from the Pk similar to that which Phrag. Schroderae gets from schlimii. I'm sure the flower size is huge though. It will be interesting to see the colors that come from Pk hybrids crossed to schlimii and fischeri and back to Pk.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't know...so far I am not impressed by Pk hybrids. The species impresses me, a hell of a lot....but so far, the hybrids just look like Phrag hybrids....nothing new, maybe a touch larger, but not that much larger to be impressive. Take care, Eric


----------



## Wendy (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm not fussy about the Pk hybrids either. Now the pure species is another matter...it's gorgeous!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jul 9, 2008)

Ive been dying to see this one bloom! Thanks! 

Hey Rose, let's hope ours bloom some time this decade! How are yours doing?


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 9, 2008)

Something tells me is still going to be awhile!
I have 3, 1 is puny & has a hard time having more than 1 leaf at a time  .
The other 2 are pretty good. I almost lost the one, hit it with DB & it shot up a new growth & it looks better than the first!
Considering the parentage, we shouldn't be surprised at how it looks, but we still want kovachii!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Phrag-kovachii-...253922626QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270253922626


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 9, 2008)

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy: Thanks Eric, not sure I want to try the species this soon. 
I should have been clearer, we want kov X's to be more like the kov parent!


----------



## e-spice (Jul 9, 2008)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I don't know...so far I am not impressed by Pk hybrids. The species impresses me, a hell of a lot....but so far, the hybrids just look like Phrag hybrids....nothing new, maybe a touch larger, but not that much larger to be impressive. Take care, Eric



In my opinion, it will never match besseae as a parent. Personally I think it will add some size to the gene pool but besseae is so wonderful, beautiful, and influential it will never be surpassed. Just my opinion.

e-spice


----------



## slippertalker (Jul 9, 2008)

You could possible be right, but it is entirely too early to have a valid conclusion regarding PK. The best crosses will be back crosses to kovachii similar to what we got with besseae and Phrag Jason Fischer. We are probably 3-5 years from seeing decent examples of such breeding.


----------



## benilaca (Jul 9, 2008)

29+ cm vetical!


----------



## benilaca (Jul 9, 2008)

correction 24+ cm vertical [9.6 in]


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 10, 2008)

Very nice and impressive size, I can’t wait to see it in real….


----------



## Kevin (Jul 11, 2008)

Very nice picture! I was wondering what that cross would look like. Yes, Cloud's does have it for sale, and I had the chance to get one when I was at the Ottawa show, but I thought the form would be bad. I might just have to get one now. 

I agree that some of the Pk hybrids have not been very exceptional, but some are very unique. Whether or not they were what we expected, some are very worthy of adding to a collection! Can't wait to see what else will come out of this species.


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2012)

btw, didnt this turn out to be mis-identified!?


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2012)

I think the photo in this thread turned out to be a fake. This is what this cross really looks like: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13505&highlight=phrag+kovachii+wallisii


----------

